# What happens when a dog goes in heat?



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

My lab should be going into heat. What exactly happens when she does? I noticed some small blood spots on the carpet and on the couch where she lyes. Is she suppose to be bleeding or anything ?


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes she is supposed to bleed like that. If you are female you probably would relate better because it's a lot like human periods. The dog will have all the problems humans have when they are on their periods. My females are spayed so they don't have to be miserable..... If you get tired of those blood spots every where it can stop if you get her spayed she'll never go into heat again.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

There is bleeding. She will attract male dogs from far away. Dogs can be creative and jump fences, dig under fences, breed through chain link, break through screen doors, etc to get to a female in heat.

Have you thought about spaying her? There are some proven health benefits for the dog, plus it avoids the whole mess and worry about keeping her from getting pregnant.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

We havent decided if we want to get her spayed yet. We might breed her but were not sure yet.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I_love_my_poopers said:


> We havent decided if we want to get her spayed yet. We might breed her but were not sure yet.



You posted a comment on another thread asking why there were so many Labs in shelters. By your own admission, you are aware that there are many unwanted Labs, yet you are considering breeding her?


----------



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 7, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> You posted a comment on another thread asking why there were so many Labs in shelters. By your own admission, you are aware that there are many unwanted Labs, yet you are considering breeding her?


I gotta agree with this comment. your dog will be healthier if you spay her now as opposed to later. Her chances of certain cancers and tumors go down considerably or are removed totally. She will be a happy healthier dog if she is spayed and you will honestly be able to say that isn't one of your labs in the shelter. It is a myth that dogs are better pets after breeding or that they will get fat and lazy...they will get fat and lazy but only if you let them, but as far as better pets...soooo not true.

And chances are if you have to ask about a heat cycle and what happens you do not know enough about breeding to even atempt it and have no business doing it. It can be really tricky business and it can be dangerous to the mother and the pups, why risk it or her for a few bucks or the chance to see puppies be born and grow up.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes she will bleed, in that respect ALONE it's like a human period, Otherwise it's COMPLETELY different. In human menstruation it's the LEAST fertile time of our cycle, for a dog it's the MOST fertile time, they don't have cramps as we do because they aren't shedding the uterine lining as we are. 

Here's what to expect...

Bleeding for around three weeks

Possibility of aggression (in very few females, but it does happen) to other dogs, especially other female dogs. 

Possibilty of more attachment to the males in your household

Flagging to unnuetered males (later in the cycle during the most fertile portion)


You will need to

Keep her AWAY from unnutered male dogs

Be sure she is supervised ANY time she's outside, male dogs WILL try to get into your yard and she may try to get out to them as well, it only takes a minute for her to get 'tied' with a male and end up pregnant.

Get something to protect your furnature, you can go to Petsmart or Petco and get some doggy diapers for her, just be sure you get the right size (an Xlarge or large most likey, that's what my Dobie takes) and pads if you're using the washable ones. 

If she's already in heat (and it sounds like she is) you need to wait until she's out for at least 30 days before you have hger spayed, right now it's a bit more risky to do so due to the increased blood flow to the uterus.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Figure out the first day you saw blood. If you're not sure, figure 4 weeks from today, just to be on the safe side. NO access to intact male dogs during that time unless everyone is onleash and not interacting. (The same room, on leash, is okay. Playing or interacting is not.) 

Seasons are such a pain - I wish they would perfect cheque drops! Lizzie is missing her first agility trial due to being in season.


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

Dogstar said:


> Seasons are such a pain - I wish they would perfect cheque drops! Lizzie is missing her first agility trial due to being in season.


We missed 3 weeks of Rally trials because Daphney was in season.
She will be spayed before her next season.

Expect blood,and smells.Plus unwanted males.
Before breeding make sure dog is tested for all these things.
http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=LR
a few titles would help.
Do you know what color factor your girl is and what she could produce?
Start making a list of people who will wait till you breed,who want a puppy.
Start looking into a good contract.One that will guarantee the puppy purchaser a healthy puppy.
There is alot more to breeding then just putting two dogs together.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I_love_my_poopers said:


> We havent decided if we want to get her spayed yet. We might breed her but were not sure yet.



Ok, NO breeding before she's TWO years old! You need to get her PROVEN before you breed her, either Field trial titles or conformation titles (both would of course be better). The BE SURE you get ALL the recommended health testing done and registered via OFA, and CERF with scores. 

Be prepared with ironclad contracts for your puppy buyers and be prepared to take ANY pup you produce BACK for any reason and rehome it or, if there are aggression problems, have it put down. 

If you can't afford to do ALL that (and yes, it's expensive), DO NOT BREED. There is NO good reason to breed a pet, there are PLENTY of great lab pets in the world, too many of them in the shelters. If you can't be a responsible, reputable breeder you will be contributing to the problem with shelter overpopulation.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

Dogstar said:


> Figure out the first day you saw blood. If you're not sure, figure 4 weeks from today, just to be on the safe side. NO access to intact male dogs during that time unless everyone is onleash and not interacting. (The same room, on leash, is okay. Playing or interacting is not.)
> 
> Seasons are such a pain - I wish they would perfect *cheque* drops! Lizzie is missing her first agility trial due to being in season.


I did not read all the links I found when I searched this... It sure sounds scary...

My experience with my girl was a pain in the butt. She: snapped at the other dogs, decided the couch/bed/chair belonged to her, fluffed up every surface she sat on, became generally grouchy, and when not grouchy, was rubbing her tail under the boys' noses. 

I did let them play in the living room, which at most got them not more than eight feet away from me. It was easy enough to detect untoward interest, and call them for a treat before it got serious. (Just worked for me...)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I_love_my_poopers said:


> We havent decided if we want to get her spayed yet. We might breed her but were not sure yet.


If you don't know any thing about even a heat cycle, I would suggest not breeding her.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> You posted a comment on another thread asking why there were so many Labs in shelters. By your own admission, you are aware that there are many unwanted Labs, yet you are considering breeding her?


We were thinking about breeding her. That was befor my hubby actually looked online the benefits of spaying her and reasons to breed or not to breed. We decided that we dont want to breed her, so we will be spaying her.


----------

